# DirectBass modification - Simulating hammer-ons & pull-offs?



## BaldByChoice (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a question for you. I have the bass library DirectBass from Pettinhouse.
I got help from "gh" who posted his random cycle script for DirectBass so that issue is already solved (Thanks again Günther! :D ).
Now for my second idea... Is it possible to make a convincing hammer-on & pull-off simulation from an already existing library? I was thinking about making a duplicate of one of the multis and sort of remove the attack of the sound. Could that work?
Any ideas and suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 11, 2007)

51 views and no ideas?! :cry: 
Let me rephrase... How would you do it?


----------



## sbkp (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I play guitar, so I haven't needed to figure this out with sample libs, but...

I would say that a hammer-on or pull-off is certainly _not_ a sound that has no attack. They have very particular attacks -- different from each other and different than a picked/plucked note.

Sorry I can't offer more assistance.


----------



## gh (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi BbC!

Allthough it might not be a perfect solution you can give it a try. Attached is a script which allows you to test the sample offset.

To make it work you have to copy the attack groups:

L1A to L1AH
L!B to L!BH
L1C to L1CH
L1D to L1DH
L5A to L5AH
L5B to L5BH
L5C to L5CH
L5D to L5DH

Now set the new groups to sample mode and load the script. (Line 50: Set RC_max to 4!)

You will find a button to adjust the sample offset. If you play legato the script will select the new groups with the selected sample offset. 

Have fun :D 
Günter


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 11, 2007)

WOW! :shock: 8) :lol: 
Günther, you're my hero! :D But you already knew that, right?
Do you have a suggestion what would be a good starting value for the offset?

BTW What do you mean with "set the groups to sample mode" :?:


----------



## gh (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi BbC!

Changing groups to sampler mode - see picture.
Offset value: around 500.000

Attached is a simpler (sometimes it is better to think twice) version of the script.
You don't need to copy the groups, just set all L.. groups to sampler mode.

Günter


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you once again. I'm so grateful for all your help.  

Wich one of the scripts is the 2.1 version?
There are two scripts both saying version 2...

Is there a way of automating the scripts in Kontakt?
Simple things like on and off?


----------



## gh (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi BbC!

Try this one. Allthough this patch is based on the free version it should work with your light version (but not use all groups).

Features: 

automatic hammer on / pull off (trill) 
individual offset and volume for hammer on and pull off

To enable / disable a script click on the bypass button in the corresponding script slot.

Günter


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing! Cool patch! 8) 
Is it possible to edit the patch to use all 4 groups of the full version of DirectBass?
If you're the creator of this fantastic patch can I please ask you to make aòåN   ^á°åN   ^á±åN   ^á²åN   ^á³åN   ^á´åN   ^áµåN   ^á¶åN   ^á·åN   ^á¸åN   ^á¹åN   ^áºåN   ^á»åN   ^á¼åN   ^á½åN   ^á¾åN   ^á¿åN   ^áÀåN   ^áÁåN   ^áÂåN   ^áÃåN   ^áÄåN   ^áÅåN   ^áÆåN   ^áÇåN   ^áÈåN   ^áÉåN   ^áÊåN   ^áËåN   ^áÌåN   ^áÍåN   ^áÎåN   ^áÏåN   ^áÐåN   ^áÑåN   ^áÒåN   ^áÓåN   ^áÔåN   ^áÕåN   ^áÖå


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 12, 2007)

Günther,

I tried the script but noticed that the "Pull off" knob does hardly ever glow up. Should it not be a pull off if the slur goes from a higher note to a lower?

Thank you
Hannes


----------



## gh (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Hannes!

Good point! This is corrected in the attached version (3.2)

I have also added controls for the legato (hammer on/pull off) function:

-By default legato is off.
-There is a button to activate / deactivate the legato.
-You can assign a key switch to control the legato (by default A0)
-There is a latch button which defines whether the key switch acts like an ordinary key switch (1st time on, 2nd time off) or will automatically go back to off if you release the key.
-Finally there is a menu which lets you select a CC to control the legato (by default the sustain pedal).

Günter


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again Günther! 
I have a problem here. Even though the legato function is turned off I can't play more than one note at a time. Any ideas?


----------



## Tomdini (Aug 13, 2007)

Does this rely upon the programming specifics of the DirectBass library? The names of certain groups or whatever...?

Because I want to do the exact same thing with Quantum Leap's Hardcore Bass library. It has no hammer-ons/pull-offs.

Is this essentially a sample offset script? One's already included in Kontakt 2, and I was considering toying around with it to see what I could come up with.

Or does this script do some other more complicated stuff to make the hammer-ons and pull-offs sound the real deal (or at least close enough to fool most folks)?

Thanks,
-Tom


----------



## gh (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Tom!

Unfortunately this script will only work with DirectBass library (free and light version). It is actually not intended as a permanent solution because setting the sus groups in DirectBass to sampler mode will use about 700 MB RAM in the light version.
The intention was to give BbC a tool to test whether it makes sense to edit the instrument.

You can dl the free version of DB here:http://www.pettinhouse.com/html/directbass.html
and test the script.

An updated version of the script is attached solving the monophonic issue BbC mentioned.

Which patch of the Hardcore Bass library (which I own) would you like to modify?

Günter


----------



## Tomdini (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll get back to you on which patch most needs some legato. I wholly appreciate the helpfulness and generosity, Gunter.

-Tom


----------



## BaldByChoice (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks again Günter!
(And I'm sorry for constantly mis-spelling your name... :oops: )
Due to the RAM hungry full version of DirectBass (by not being able to use DFD with your script) I've also downloaded the free version which I'm using now, during the test phase.


----------

